# Original Whizzer Parts Sources?



## CeeBee (Aug 10, 2020)

Can anyone share any insight other than EBay for "original" Whizzer parts?  Right now I specifically am needing a gasket set for a J engine, but it seems that something I would think is a fairly common thing is being pretty elusive.
EBay seems to be a good source for the late model Whizzers, but it's hit or miss on service parts for the old ones.  Did anyone pick up the Memory Lane inventory?  If so they are not making themselves known through Google!
Over time I am sure I will need many more parts that I would like to have a reputable source for, and I would assume others would be interested as well so any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Aug 10, 2020)

Let me know what you will need... I have a supply of nos whizzer parts..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Aug 10, 2020)

Got a website?




Rusty2wheels said:


> Let me know what you will need... I have a supply of nos whizzer parts..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Aug 10, 2020)

Nope... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Aug 10, 2020)

I miss Fred... Rusty, Are you the new Fred??


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Aug 10, 2020)

Probably not, but I have a pretty good amount of small nos parts of people are needing something send me
a message. I will see what I have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincer (Aug 10, 2020)

Ron Houk is also a good source for vintage Whizzer parts. His number has been listed on this forum before. If you can’t find it, PM me and I’ll send it to you.


----------



## CeeBee (Aug 11, 2020)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Let me know what you will need... I have a supply of nos whizzer parts..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I sent a PM.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 21, 2020)

I miss Fred White


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 21, 2020)

Whizzer people don't step on each other's toes so there is one person per part on reproduced parts.  (Memory Lane) Lisa and Jerry are still in business but they mostly have reproduced parts.  NOS parts from the factory were divided between two people and are all distributed by now.  If the object is to get all old carcasses running, you can't wait a lifetime for NOS parts and another generation will not know the difference?  If it doesn't run it is dumpster bait. There is a safety factor with speed.  Old parts break and it doesn't take much to stop a Whizzer from working.  I want all my bikes to be safe for all owners for the next hundred years.  Anything that is done to a bike is a part of the bike's history.  The next generation will not put the phone down and pick up a wrench?  Why care about noisy when you have reliable electric bikes?
          I'm not being nasty and I should have started a thread so-as-not-to reflect on the people above but I have changed my mind on NOS as I worry about the uneven number of parts that are left.  Joe Cargola has sold 1,500 of some kinds of his reproduced  parts.  Those are saved, safer motorbikes that won't be judged at a show.  I like to look at the big picture and think of this a race for saving all dead motorbikes.  Sorry. I miss Fred also but his parts got picked up and his finger prints are on a lot of my generators. I am comfortable becoming worm food if a lot of positive has been passed on.


----------



## Connor (Aug 22, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> Whizzer people don't step on each other's toes so there is one person per part on reproduced parts.  (Memory Lane) Lisa and Jerry are still in business but they mostly have reproduced parts.  NOS parts from the factory were divided between two people and are all distributed by now.  If the object is to get all old carcasses running, you can't wait a lifetime for NOS parts and another generation will not know the difference?  If it doesn't run it is dumpster bait. There is a safety factor with speed.  Old parts break and it doesn't take much to stop a Whizzer from working.  I want all my bikes to be safe for all owners for the next hundred years.  Anything that is done to a bike is a part of the bike's history.  The next generation will not put the phone down and pick up a wrench?  Why care about noisy when you have reliable electric bikes?
> I'm not being nasty and I should have started a thread so-as-not-to reflect on the people above but I have changed my mind on NOS as I worry about the uneven number of parts that are left.  Joe Cargola has sold 1,500 of some kinds of his reproduced  parts.  Those are saved, safer motorbikes that won't be judged at a show.  I like to look at the big picture and think of this a race for saving all dead motorbikes.  Sorry. I miss Fred also but his parts got picked up and his finger prints are on a lot of my generators. I am comfortable becoming worm food if a lot of positive has been passed on.




Great information, but I do have to say that not everyone from the next generation won’t work on these old bikes - I’m 17 and constantly wrenching on my second Whizzer...   
-Connor


----------



## Barto (Sep 3, 2020)

Connor said:


> Great information, but I do have to say that not everyone from the next generation won’t work on these old bikes - I’m 17 and constantly wrenching on my second Whizzer...
> -Connor



You Da Man Connor!!


----------



## Ron Nichols (Dec 24, 2020)

Sometimes the pursuit and preservation of cool machinery is a purely selfish one. Pay yourself first as they say. Indeed I know that there is, within the newest younger generation, some that do get it. So cool to encounter these few. We cannot expect to attract and convert them all remembering that in our day, we too were a smaller segment of our generation.  Me thinks.

 Speaking of parts, I am just finishing up my DX Whizzer and need and extended width front axle (5.5 ' I think). Any of these moon rocks available from you?


----------

